# TSG52: Stuff We Don't Need



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Mike Cermak
Brian Hansen

Google is working on a mysterious "entertainment device" while we try to decide how we'd use Samsung's transparent monitor/window, Tesla announces the Model X,

Apple may be working on the iPad 3, and find out what your cell phone says about your sex life!_

*Download the Audio MP3 or 

Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty second episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

An 'Entertainment Device' Is Expected From Google
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/10/t...entertainment-device.html?_r=2&ref=technology

CES 2012 - Coolest Stuff - Samsung Smart Window
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1036340-ces-2012-coolest-stuff-samsung.html

Tesla Model X
http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx

Apple May Announce an iPad Upgrade in March
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/09/ipad-march-apple/

What Your Cell Phone Says About Your Sex Life
http://live105.radio.com/2012/02/02/phone-sex/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to

[email protected].


----------

